
Open source at companies get newly published repositories by companies every day - donutloop
https://www.goopensource.dev/#/ALL
======
donutloop
Alpha version 0.2

Are you actively looking for an awesome opensource project which is maintained
by a company like Microsoft, Google, Apple, Facebook, and co and is at the
beginning of an engineering phase or just looking for newly published open-
source projects by companies to keep up to date with new frameworks, tools,
etc?

Any feedback is welcome!

